# Anyone visit the RV show?



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

If so, how is it?
I'd be driving from Galveston. Is it worth the hassle and fuel?


----------



## bluebean1030 (Feb 8, 2014)

We go every couple of years, they have several local RV dealerships with lots of new models on display. Which is good if you are looking to buy new so you can look at several different brands to find the little things you like about one vs the other without driving all over town. There is always vendors there as well selling stuff but the ease of shopping online the vendors are not a big deal unless you like to visually see stuff in person before you buy. 
If your looking to buy a new camper it is a good place to do it because on Sunday they will be making deals because they don't want to haul them back to their lot and try to sell them after 10,000 people have walked through them all weekend.


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

We went yesterday and bought a 5th wheel. It was an upgrade for us to getar up for retirement. Nice show with a LOT of units on the ground to look at.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

I went yesterday for the first time. If you are looking for LARGE motorhomes and trailers it is a great show. There are tons of motorhomes and trailers, exactly 3 pop-up campers, and a few smaller travel trailers. Personally, I was hoping to to see more lightweight campers and tent-campers. Worth the hassle and expense? I dunno, depends on what you want to see...usual boat show kinda pricing and everything under one roof. My excuse for going, I had to get out of the house while the wife hosted a wedding shower; it was a $30 diversion for me.


----------

